# 21 layers of mica goodness



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 2, 2010)

Craft fair season leaves so little time for playing with soap   :roll: 
I made this yesterday with the help of my 3 year old daughter (she helped pick colors and spread the layers).  We like micas.  A lot.  I can't wait for her to get old enough to help with wrapping them   

We used 6 lbs of soap in a 9x9 baking pan.  Each layer is 1/2 cup making for 21 layers in all.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 2, 2010)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! You must have incredible patience.


----------



## dolly777 (Jul 3, 2010)

ooh!!! I love this soap. You did an amazing Job!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow!!   Those are so beautiful.   And your daughter is so lucky to have a mum who shares her passion for beauty with her.


----------



## Petals (Jul 3, 2010)

Those are so pretty! Your daughter did a great job picking the colors


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 3, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> ...We used 6 lbs of soap in a 9x9 baking pan.  Each layer is 1/2 cup making for 21 layers in all.



That soap looks amazing!!!
 Now please explain how you got 6 lbs of soap in a 9x9 baking pan


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow!  I love it!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 4, 2010)

very cool, m&p or cp?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words y'all.

rubyslippers: Now please explain how you got 6 lbs of soap in a 9x9 baking pan.... a 2" tall 9x9 pan will hold right around 6 lbs of liquid.  I melted and added fragrance to 6 lbs of soap in a crockpot, took out  a half a cup at a time to add color, pour into pan and spread it all around by tilting the pan. I did that 20 times and finished with a layer that was closer to 3/4 of a cup.

pepper: your daughter is so lucky to have a mum who shares her passion for beauty with her... I'm sure I would make a wonderful mother, but as it stands I make for a pretty good father   .  No fear, that is a statistically valid assumption that I would be a woman

honor435: M&P all the way.  I call myself a soap artisan because I don't make soap, I just make soap pretty.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 5, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> ... I call myself a soap artisan because I don't make soap, I just make soap pretty.



The fact that you make soap pretty is an understatement!


----------



## emilaid (Jul 5, 2010)

Those soaps are absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! They are stunning!
I've always been a CP'er, only mucked around with MP with not much success.
You've inspired me to have another crack at it!
My daughter and I were in a National Geographic store the other day and they had gemstone soaps, 100gm each, $24.95!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2010)

Ooops    Sorry about the assumption, Supersoaper.   Edit:   "And your daughter is so lucky to have a dad who shares his passion for beauty with her".    Unfortunately, I don't know any men who would appreciate the beauty of that soap, or have the patience and inclination to spend so much time to make something so beautiful.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 6, 2010)

This soap is insane!!  In a good way :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Jul 6, 2010)

Very pretty soap.  Reminds me a bit of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## ToniD (Jul 8, 2010)

Way Cool!   And keeping it all melted in the crockpot is a really good idea.


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 9, 2010)

That's one of the most beautiful soaps I've EVER seen!  Thanks for sharing pics.  I'm in awe.   :shock:


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

That looks really great


----------

